# Busted by plod



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Got stopped today by the plod about my illegal number plates. It only took them two years to catch me though 

No drama just need to change back to legal ones


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Have they got nothing better to do?  Did they fined you?

SBJ


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

no fine just a ticket which had to be stamped by a MOT centre who would check your new legal plates. 
Then you send it off in the post to the plod.
I also asked if had he nothing better to do but he said he was doing me a favour by not taking the registration mark off me. Point taken officer :-* :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

2 years...thats some car chase mate, didnt you have to stop for petrol at least once in that time ? WOW !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i have a diesel TT remember j you pointed this out to me at V's Essex meet


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Meanwhile the real criminals are getting away! :-/
Although that typeface is a bit boy racer in a Vauhall Nova


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

C'mon Phil, you should've told the bill that you were an asylum seeker... they'd have let you keep the typeface and given you an escort home  Better still tell them that you're Yummza... Abu's right hand man... you know the one he lost ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So all you now need to do is get some new plates and get your stamp by the MOT garage. Then go home and put the old ones on again!! This is simple!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> So all you now need to do is get some new plates and get your stamp by the MOT garage. Then go home and put the old ones on again!! This is simple!! Â


LOL! Â :

Except that the next time the plod notice the illegal plates, he will get a fine and penalty points for sure......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking about this Paul. How would the traffic policeman know that this person was asked before to change his number plates and issue a ticket?

I am sure there would be some record about this somewhere, but I don't think that the traffic police will bother with checking this out when they stop Phil again in the future.

What I don't know is if they can issue a ticket and points when he has to prove again that he has legal plates.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ....but I don't think that the traffic police will bother with checking this out when they stop Phil again in the future.


Oh yes they will .... Â 

The police/DVLC computer will have a 'note' somewhere....

(my brother-in-law is a plod :)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You should be ashamed to have a plod as Brother in Law!!! ;D

Can you tell him to be nice to other TT drivers and let us go when we speed? ;D 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> You should be ashamed to have a plod as Brother in Law!!! Â ;D


Well, it was nothing to do with me :

"It's a dirty job but somebodies got to do it...."


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

you can't choose your family - my old man used to be a plod, a traffic plod too :-[ (but he does like driving my car how it's mean't to be driven ;D)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Why not just put normal plates on?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I was going to say, is this a good time to start a flame thread ranting about pointlessness of Essex font number plates


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Gary...PGTT is not in Essex!! He is a Herts boy!! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Why not just put normal plates on?


That would be far too sensible ........



> Gary...PGTT is not in Essex!! He is a Herts boy!!


Well you'd think he was an Essex boy, what with the company he keeps :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I was going to say, is this a good time to start a flame thread ranting about pointlessness of Essex font number plates


MAX POWER lol  ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> MAX POWER Â lol  ;D


OMG, please, no ......... :'(


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

No offence against those who have these sorts of number plates, but I think it's such "minor" offences that the police should crack down on. It's been proven elsewhere that this creates a stronger sense of lawfulness. For example, by cracking down on litter dropping and homelessness in New York, the overall level of crime has fallen dramatically. I know there were other factors as well, but it was a key starting point.

It's the total disregard for the law that annoys me. Like when people drive down bus lanes at the illegal times. Shitting dogs. Red route parking. 40mph in a 30mph zone. Fog lights always on. Not buying a ticket on the underground. Sorry, don't want to turn this into a "this country" thread...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Let the police chase the people with dodgy number plates and leave alone all the rest of us speeding! I would love this.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

:-X


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

> 2 years...thats some car chase mate, didnt you have to stop for petrol at least once in that time ? WOW !


lol.....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> No offence against those who have these sorts of number plates, but I think it's such "minor" offences that the police should crack down on. It's been proven elsewhere that this creates a stronger sense of lawfulness. For example, by cracking down on litter dropping and homelessness in New York, the overall level of crime has fallen dramatically. I know there were other factors as well, but it was a key starting point.
> 
> It's the total disregard for the law that annoys me. Like when people drive down bus lanes at the illegal times. Shitting dogs. Red route parking. 40mph in a 30mph zone. Fog lights always on. Not buying a ticket on the underground. Sorry, don't want to turn this into a "this country" thread...


Yep, I agree.

Since the police have virtually abandoned motorway patrols, there are no end of plonkers driving around half asleep with one headlamp, no brake lights, rear fogs on, dodgy number plates , lane hogging, jumping traffic lights, and probably without tax insurance or MOT either  Oh and speeding too :-X

Same on the streets too - hardly ever see bobbies on the beat any more, too busy doing all the paperwork for Blairs brave new PC UK :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PC Plod, was local and he saw the Kid coming out of his work, plus, there can't be many Black TTr 's around with a fancy plate . So ther is no chance os trying to get away with it V.

Ps Why Y17MMY anyhow, it just dont make sense ! (or is this a Greek Cypriot thing ?) ???


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Ps Â Â Why Y17MMY anyhow, it just dont make sense ! (or is this a Greek Cypriot thing ?) Â ???


Don't forget the dot - was it Y1.7MMY - I reckon plod spotted this straight away.

Typical though, you were talking about not being caught on Sunday :

Moley.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Is it some sort of geordie/scottish cross like...

Why aye Jimmy ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh right got it now, Whyeye Jimmy, thats very Greek.

Crocodile shoes Jimmy Nail thats the one, he's from Athens I think.

Or is it Dusty Springfield ? No she's from ******.(she had D11 STY but the cops didnt get her. Dr De'ath did sadly.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Why do you think that police abandoned patroling the motorways? I see lots of them on the M25 when I go to Slough.

John,

Yummy is ...guess what? English!!


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Phil,

That's funny you only said at the weekend you have never been pulled for you numberplate!!

hehe!

Oh well just put the standard font one on!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Phil was discussing this with me too in the Essex meeting...I think he tempted his fate!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bollox:

I've just got a Â£50 fine for not having any tax on the Mondy. By the time i thought about taxing the car, it was the middle of Jan so i thought i'd just hold out till the 1st Feb to make sure i got a full 6months. That will teach me i suppose.

Odd thing is though, that i knew nothing about it, no ticket or pulled over, so how did they catch me?

Looks like i'm gonna be Â£50 light for my troubles


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[1] DVLA know you don't have tax as it expired.
[2] A digital road side camera proves the car is on the road.
[3] Number plate look up on database
[4] Fine in post.

I don't know if this IS the way they do it but it's certainly not a difficult thing to enforce!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Bollox:
> 
> I've just got a Â£50 fine for not having any tax on the Mondy.


Oh dear. Sorry, but I don't have much sympathy.

The RFL works out at around Â£3.50 a week, peanuts when you consider all the other costs of owning and running a car. Surely it's worth paying this rather than risking unwanted attention from the plod and your insurance being voided in the event of an accident?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Paul:

I was not looking for any sympathy, no-one to blame but myself, just annoyed at myself that i'd pretty much forgotten about it (only purchased the Mondy at the end of Dec) & the car was taxed a couple of weeks ago,

Then followed a V5 cock-up, whereby i had completed a new License Aplication & just as i was about to post it, the previous owners log-book turned up, but rather than taxing the car then, i filled in the back & then posted to the DVLA. I was then left with no log-book and did not want to apply for a new license as the 2 docs would probably cross-over & it could have caused problems.

Total oversight on my part, but was just curious that without being pulled over & no speeding tickets, how they managed to send me a Â£50 fine.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Yeah, I know it's a load of hassle when you buy a car that isn't taxed and/or you haven't got the reg doc, but you can still get a tax disc at the post office. You just fill in a form to say that the previous owner never gave you a reg doc, or it's been lost, present your insurance cert and MOT (if needed) pay the money and you will get one on the spot. A few wekks later the DVLA will send you TWO reg docs in the post, one after the other .... ridiculous but true!

A while back one of my cars was written off (somebody drove into the back of me) and I had to send the insurance co my tax disc before they paid out. Just something to be aware of


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Odd thing is though, that i knew nothing about it, no ticket or pulled over, so how did they catch me?


The previous owner probably filled in the SORN form on the reg doc before it was sold (SORN = statutory off road notice) This is a legal requirement now. Once that is noted on the DVLA computer, ANY computer 'sighting' of the car on the road (using cameras and number plate recognition software) will trigger an automatic letter and fine. Big brother is watching you.......

I think you got off lucky with 'only' a Â£50 fine, as they can fine you 5 (?) times the amount of the RFL.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If it is so easy to find untaxed cars, why do they always post statistics that there is a big problem with so many untaxed cars in the UK?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> If it is so easy to find untaxed cars, why do they always post statistics that there is a big problem with so many untaxed cars in the UK?


Dishing out fines to the owners of untaxed cars is easy - provided that the owner has registered the car with their correct name and address.

Problem is, even the most half-witted tax dodgers don't bother registering the car in their name. That is why the Government brought in the SORN system, and made it compulsory for the seller and buyer of a vehicle to declare the new owners name and address at the time of sale.

Criminals buying a car for illegitimate purposes probably just give a false address though. I think that they should further tighten up this procedure so that you have to present evidence of your name and address (at a post office for example) before they declare you the new keeper and send you a registration document.

Ideally, if the police notice a vehicle with a registration number that hasn't got a current keeper, or up to date RFL, they should stop it immediately.

But as we all know, the patrols have been scaled down, with officers retreating behind their desks and surveillance cameras ....


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Isn't there also a new scheme whereby you can only get a new tax disc if you have the DVLA reminder form. An attempt to stop stolen cars from being taxed.

Moley.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

My tax disk that came direct from DVLA. The text has completely faded so that you cannot tell which car it belongs to


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Going back to the original post - be aware that the DVLA can take the number back from you as one of their penalties if a number is being incorrectly displayed. 
Just a point to remember if you have paid umpteen hundred squggles for your plate. There is no compensation, you loose your money, the plate and get issued with a number the DVLA decide on.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

> My tax disk that came direct from DVLA. Â The text has completely faded so that you cannot tell which car it belongs to Â


I just got a cheque back from the DVLA for my tax disk when I changed my plate over 

well, Â£2.35 anyway !! dont know how I'd overpaid tho, given that they also sent me a new tax disk for the same period !


----------



## mark (May 13, 2002)

Is is true that you invalidate your insurance if you forget your tax? I knew that driving without an MOT did that but not RFL.

I once forgot : to pay my RFL for 3 months - guess I was lucky. If I'd known about the insurance I would definitely have remembered!

-Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark, anything that makes the car or you illegal invalidates the insurance. The buggers will look for every single way of not coughing up ! John


----------

